# Puppy obedience classes



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I went to my first puppy class last night without Winnie as the initial class was just theory. We went around the room and each talked about our new puppies. The other puppies will be: A shepard







, a rottweiler







, a pit bull







, a lab







, a puggle and whew, a yorkie. I'm a little nervous to how Winnie will react to these larger breed dogs (and how they will react to her). The trainer seems great and I'm confident she'll be keenly aware of any agressive behavior noted, but.....I'm still nervous for little 3 lb Winnie. Can others who've had their Malt puppies in with more agressive, larger breed dogs share their experiences of first time encounters in class? Am I worried for nothing?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

*<span style="font-family:Verdana">I think you need to be very watchful (safe not sorry is a good motto) but it is really a good idea, it will teach your Winnie how to interact with the larger breeds (in a controlled environment) instead of freaking out (That tends to tic larger breeds off and can result in injury to Winnie) JMO besides it will be fun for the both of you.







</span>*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No way would I take a Maltese puppy to that class! Remember, these dogs are in the class because they aren't trained yet. The trainer may supervise, but all it takes is one shake to break the neck of a three pound dog.

Are you sure this will be the class Winnie will be in? Isn't she still too young to safely be in public places? It isn't safe until they've had all their shots plus two weeks for full immunization which is usually about eighteen weeks.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> No way would I take a Maltese puppy to that class! Remember, these dogs are in the class because they aren't trained yet. The trainer may supervise, but all it takes is one shake to break the neck of a three pound dog.
> 
> Can't you find one for small dogs only?[/B]


I interviewed 3 different reputable trainers and asked all that very same question. They all responded much the same way: "there are big dogs in the big world and the earlier she gets used to that the better".


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> No way would I take a Maltese puppy to that class! Remember, these dogs are in the class because they aren't trained yet. The trainer may supervise, but all it takes is one shake to break the neck of a three pound dog.
> 
> Can't you find one for small dogs only?[/B]


I sort of disagree, Marj. We just finished up our obedience classes with Ollie (he graduated last night) and he was by FAR the smallest in the class--various other breeds. LET ME ADD though, that the instructor was completely adamant about keeping your dog on it's leash at ALL times and the room we were in was very large and we were very spread out. AND for the first class and a half there was a boxer who was agressive and she took the family aside and told them he needed a one on one class and was too dangerous to be in the class (we were all very relieved). SO if your instructor is on the ball I think it can be very good for a small dog to be exposed to lots of sizes and breeds. Go with your gut instinct--if you have any inclination that it's not safe then get your money back! Good luck.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Are you sure this will be the class Winnie will be in? Isn't she still too young to safely be in public places? It isn't safe until they've had all their shots plus two weeks for full immunization which is usually about eighteen weeks.[/B]


I was concerned about this as I recall reading that from this forum (possibly from you)?, but my Vet has no problem with it as long as the other puppies her age are vaccinated per protocol for their age group and have had their rabies (which of course is a requirement prior to signing up). I trust my Vets professional opinion.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your state must be one of the few that require rabies at twelve weeks instead of sixteen.

I guess I am really paranoid, but I don't even let nine pound Lady near big dogs. I always pick her up when I see one coming our way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is surprising as the classes I've been involved in here for Kallie and my first Malt Rosebud (R.I.P), we weren't even allowed to be in the class until they had had all their shots. 

I guess everyone has the level of risk they are comfortable with but just being in any public space without having all shots just doesn't seem safe to me. But I guess it's each individual's call.....

Regarding the size of dogs in the class, there were dogs of all sizes in the class Rosebud took and she barked at them all.







There were exercises that we did where the dogs were across the room, off leash and they had to do a sit/stay for a period of time until we called them. At the time (1990) I had no idea of the potential risk of large dogs. Now that I think back on it, I wouldn't do that exercise again, based on some of the horror stories I've heard lately about big dogs attacking little dogs. Most of the other things we did were pretty safe as the dogs were on leash and there was always a good amount of distance between them.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Your state must be one of the few that require rabies at twelve weeks instead of sixteen.

I guess I am really paranoid, but I don't even let nine pound Lady near big dogs. I always pick her up when I see one coming our way.
[/QUOTE]

Yes, Ct requires it at 12 wks. Believe me, my first inclination would be to pick Winnie up too at the site of a big dog, but my street is loaded with labs, huskies and shepards who stroll the street all the time with their owners. I think Winnie really needs to learn to share the sidewalks with her "neighbors" without fear


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I think that Winnie would be better off to be around bigger dogs at such a young age. You will all be supervised by a trainer and all dogs will be on a leash (right?) so I think it is a great opportunity to show her that she doesnt need to be scared or act crazy when she sees a big dog...this is often how accidents happen. With that said, I would still be VERY careful and stick by the yorkie!!! LOL...I would love to see pics of your classes! I will be enrolling Mia in classes as soon as she recovers from surgery!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

When I had Snowball in obeidance (sp) classes last spring - the instructor was adament of keeping control of your dog at all times. This wasn't a puppy class, but a beginner class. So there were two German Shepards, 3 collie type dogs, an Old English Sheep dog, and three Lasa's, two poodles and us. (All of the dogs were full grown.) The first three weeks the bigger dogs were separated from the little dogs but in the same room. As time went on, we were all doing the exercies together. I felt that it was a great class, I liked the instructor (she shows and trains Rottys and Pekes). I really need to get our Charlie into this class, but will have to wait until June.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have taken a maltese to a class with all size dogs in it. I dropped out of the class immediately.

All of the dogs were untrained and owners were too. The instructor, though seemingly experienced,

did NOT have her eyes on the entire class at all times since she was helping each individually

at times. I would never risk a little dog to much larger dogs and especially dogs that are known

for aggressive behaviour. As for neighborhood dogs, your little one will get used to them as she

sees them more and more often. I still would be apprehensive, even then, since you may not know

the personality of the neighboring dog or if their owners are careful. Classes won't change that.

I would find a class with smaller dogs and go from there. Just my two cents.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been to dog shows where larger dogs who have been trained lunge for the little ones. I've heard more than one owner of small dogs talk of the need for caution in these situations. No way would I take one of mine into a setting like this obedience class where there are dogs there who have no training.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

So then Faye are you saying that you will not show your dogs because there are larger dogs at a show?







I have shown with many people that have larger dogs out for the first time and theirs (all people that show are not experienced handlers). I my self have a huge Briard that was not born with the malts but was taught at a very young age to listen to me.. as I teach the Malts (yours included) to have manners around him. Small dogs that yap and lunge at these big guys can provoke an attack. Yes I agree you would worry that some pet owner that is in class with you would not take caution and keep a safe space but that is why we should always leash defensively (not only watch what our animals do but what others do as well) you do have a voice I have said many times (Watch your dog) My oldest daughter took her Sheltie to his CDX in 4-H (at my coaching) and showed against many different breeds (handled by kids) I don't know if you know it or not but handling class is not only for the dog but the owners as well.. JMO 

Garrettsmom : We can not expect the trainer to be responsible for our dogs saftey totally that is ours as owners so if you feel comfortable use your best judgement I am just saying these little guys have hearts like lions and are more than willing to attack animals 7X's their size. We have to teach them for their own safety to be respectful of other breeds (they are a little prejudice against larger breeds)


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I personally like to go to the training classes. Maltese seem to think they are 80 lb dogs when they are around the bigger dogs. It helps tremendously with socialization skills. I would never let my dog close enough to an unknown dog for harm to come to it. People that come to these classes are there for the same reason.They all want their dogs to be socialized, obedient , and enjoyable to have around. Dogs that are fearful of others (dogs or people) have a tendency to strike out in fear. I am a groomer and have been bitten many times from dogs that are never around anyone but their owner. These dogs are not a pleasure to be around. To the point that I refuse to groom them any longer (my skin doesn't heal easily and I can't afford the bites). A dogs socialization skills always come out at the groomers in my opinion.
Since I do show dogs,it is very important to me that my dogs are well adjusted. I have been to many classes and have never had a dog scared by a larger breed. If anything my maltese thought it was the "Big" dog














. I have been at shows where some of the terriers are supposed to be aggressive and the growling has spooked my dog although it wasn't aimed at my dog. Luckily my dog shrugged it off and went on with no problem.
I have no problem with the classes, I do have a problem with running certain breeds together due to the nature and temperament of the other breeds but that is another story














. 
My idea is each to his own about the classes.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I used to teach obedience and Puppy classes. Im sure your baby will be fine just be watchful. Remember you are in a puppy class and even though Winnie is little the other dogs are puppies too. If everyone does their job you will have a good time and Winnie will learn to socialize with other dogs no matter the size. It looks like you have a small class which is what a puppy class should be. Enjoy Im sure Winnie will be the Star pupil.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I personally like to go to the training classes. Maltese seem to think they are 80 lb dogs when they are around the bigger dogs. It helps tremendously with socialization skills. I would never let my dog close enough to an unknown dog for harm to come to it. People that come to these classes are there for the same reason.They all want their dogs to be socialized, obedient , and enjoyable to have around. Dogs that are fearful of others (dogs or people) have a tendency to strike out in fear. I am a groomer and have been bitten many times from dogs that are never around anyone but their owner. These dogs are not a pleasure to be around. To the point that I refuse to groom them any longer (my skin doesn't heal easily and I can't afford the bites). A dogs socialization skills always come out at the groomers in my opinion.
> Since I do show dogs,it is very important to me that my dogs are well adjusted. I have been to many classes and have never had a dog scared by a larger breed. If anything my maltese thought it was the "Big" dog
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dian, Dog Show classes are a lot different from neighborhood puppy obedience classes. Dog show people are typically very aware of their surroundings and their dogs. No one wants to be sued. I wouldn't feel the same about..say...a conformation class with larger dogs as I would a neighborhood obedience class.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I never thought about that . When I take my pups to conformation classes, most of the dogs there are still pups. Although I suppose most of them have had some prior training.. Good point







Thanks, Dian


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bentley did not like the class. He was very scared and timid. I hated seeing him like that so i took him out. Each dog is different. I believe that some are suited to classes and benefit and others just need to be in a smaller group. Bentley is very well socialised now and very well behaved and he went to all of 4 classes. So if your pooch has issues with it, its not the end of the world. But just play it by ear.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know how helpful it will be, but when I did my puppy class there were plenty of larger dogs in it and everyone did just fine. I actually made friends with several of these owners and have play dates with some of them sometimes. I even remember all their dog's names (not all the people, sadly).









- Labrador
- Golden Retriever
- Shitsu (sp?)
- Husky of some type
- Basset Hound
- Yorkie
- Mixed Terrier (looked mostly JRT)
- Border Collie
- Boxer
- Pitbull
- Chinese Crested

Not all of those are big but some were. Some were from the breeder or the pound, and a couple were rescues. The Crested was a badly abused puppymill recovery and wasn't a puppy but was allowed in the class to learn. Nick learned from this class that he was 1) small, and 2) a dog like all the rest. He deals magnificently with larger dogs, and we play regularly at a friend's house who has a rottie/lab mix and a mutt of similar size. I was nervous at first but after watching them many times I am comfortable letting them play (with supervision).

I think as long as the class size is not large you should be okay. I would be *very * alert though. I went into every class with the mindset that I was ultimately responsible for Nick's safety in there. I thought it was a positive experience and if I had it to do again, I would.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I might add one thing. When you are near a larger dog be very watchful of that dogs body language. He/she will give you clues if they are going to lunge at your dog. Especially the eyes. People with big dogs forget to watch their dog sometimes. 

I was at a show in Kansas City and a Siberian Huskey was on his lead, but his owner was not watching. They were going to walk by a standard poodle. The poodle didn't look away fast enough and the huskey went for him. Neither owner saw it coming. But people on the side saw and reacted before any one got hurt.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your story is what scares me about a puppy class as not only aren't the dogs trained, but the owners aren't either. Obviously show dogs and their owners or handlers are expert enough to handle this type of situation.

I know when I had Petie in puppy class years ago there was an Akita who kept getting into altercations with other dogs. A woman was handling the dog in class because her husband knew she had trouble a handling the dog and wanted her to learn. The trainer would step in and break it up, but the woman couldn't control the dog. I would have been terrified to have a little maltese puppy in that situation.

As K&C's Mom said, though, it's an individual decison depending on what your comfort level is. There are large dogs walked all over our neighborhood, but I never felt that Lady had to get used to them. I would never let a strange dog approach her outside, large or small. I've run into some real idiots who come towards us being dragged by a 80 pound dog with a big grin on their face because they plan on letting their dog meet Lady! I had a man with a Bull Mastiff come at us! People really are clueless sometimes!

I am very comfortable having Lady around my daughter's Labs or my sister's German Shepherd, but I know those dogs. You never know how a strange dog will react. I always pick Lady up and am usually glad I did. These dogs are usually the ones that are so badly behaved that they jump all over me trying to get to Lady if I try to have a conversation with their owner.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alright, let me remember when I signed me and Archie up for a training class at our local High School.

OK - first he missed the puppy class by one month - so we were in with the adult dogs









if that wasn't bad enough, I am certain the teacher did not really like little dogs.









My Arch, of course, was the best dog there (in my opinion)







). But sadly, because the teacher kept referring to us as "you people with the small dogs..." made me feel way too uncomfortable, we didn't go back.

BUT - one good thing did come out of it. On our way into the building, I spotted a lady leaving with another Maltese. I spoke with her for a few minutes, neither of us had paper or pencils with us. I told her my phone # and kept repeating it over and over. She called me and I invited her over to my house. ......two and a half years later, we're very close friends and she comes over alot and our dogs play together!!! I love happy endings!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

*The puppy classes I have been involved with grouped the pups by age not breed.. Also the trainer was very watchful and if there were a problem child he would pull them out as Safety was first and foremost. But like some of you have said if you become uncomfortable with the situation I would def. suggest to remove your puppy as many animals sense nervousness and read it as a weakness. My experience with puppy class was they acted more like a group of preschoolers they tend to just want to have fun and most of the work is getting their attention. It is a personal decision I'm sure your little one is well socialized (we take these little guys everywhere we go) I just think it can be a great training option especially if you are a home with only Maltese .*


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I have taken a maltese to a class with all size dogs in it. I dropped out of the class immediately.
> 
> All of the dogs were untrained and owners were too. The instructor, though seemingly experienced,
> 
> ...


I agree totally...I would recommend looking for a class that is specifically for "toy" breeds if possible. When Kissi was 5 1/2 months old and 3 lb. 4 oz I signed her up for a class that was highly recommended...the instructor "had been teaching for 30+ years". I got to the class and found Kissi to be the smallest in class... there was one yorkie/poo, several labs, a rottie, several retrievers, several shepherd/shepherd mixes and a pit bull...she was so scared she hid under my chair most of the first evening. On my way out a pit bull decided to try and "taste" Kissi. I picked her up and the instructor pretty much chewed me out...she quote "needed to get used to big dogs". That was our last visit to that class (lost $89 but Kissi remained in tact!!) Larger dogs don't have to be agressive to hurt a small dog...often they think of them as toys but all it takes is one good shake to kill one as tiny as most of ours. Often in "puppy classes" the instructor will alot some time for play and socialization...it is very hard for one instructor can keep an eye on every dog there unless the class is really small. 
good luck,
Linda


----------

